# Tires on Dodge 2500



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

I went in for new tires today. I wanted teh 265/75R16 BF goodrich all terrains. The guys at the shop told me I would be better off with the BF Goodrich Commercial tires, same size because they are load range E and better for plowing. They are a special order item, so I didn't get any today. The truck came with 285/75/R16 Mastercraft tires Load Range D which are really crappy and wore out fast. Should I be going with the commercial tires, or am I ok with the all terrains. I see a lot of people on the site have the all terrains on their trucks.

Thanks for any input


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

I would choose the ATs outs of your 2 choices.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

You should be able to get the BFG /AT/ ko's 265/75R16 in load range "E"

I'm running a new set of Brigestone Revos on one of my trucks(they have broken up the center rib) 
285-75-16's I got 57k out of the last set and they are load range "D" 
A lot of "d" tires can carry as much weight as "e" tires. and you will not be going 100mph plowing.
so it is a good alternative for a 2500.


----------



## DSLL (Sep 2, 2004)

theguynextdoor;598081 said:


> The truck came with 285/75/R16 Mastercraft tires Load Range D which are really crappy and wore out fast.


I saw your truck at UB and I noticed that they were pretty thin.


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

DSLL;598226 said:


> I saw your truck at UB and I noticed that they were pretty thin.


Haha yea. The front ones wore down on the outsides so fast because my front end needed all new ball joints and u joints. So i had all that done, new front pads and callipers and a new transmission. I need tires so bad, the truck shakes because they are so out of wack. Can't drive over 45 mph.


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

get pro comp's at's. great in the snow and get good tread life and there e rated.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Which Mastercraft tires were you running ? If they were the M&S's they are strickly a winter rated tire. The soft compound wears extremely fast on warm to hot pavement.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

I have been running BFG AT's size 285 70 17 to plow and they are doing great. They are D rated but that's fine because a bigger D tire can hold the same weight at a lower pressure as a smaller E tire can at a higher pressure. Some will argue I'm wrong til they are blue in the face but it's simple math really. Run the A/T's!


----------



## KSikkema (Oct 7, 2008)

we've had the best luck in snow with the bfg commercial t/a's as opposed to the all terrain's in the snow. just make sure that they are t/a commercial traction not t/a commercial all season. big difference in the tread design!!! they are also rated as a winter tire. we ran them a lot also for the loggers pickups that we serviced in B.C. they loved them in all weather conditions up on the mountain logging roads.


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

I've been looking at the Blizzak W965's for my 2500 and the DM-Z3's for my Jeep...

Anybody put a winter in on the Bridgestone tires? What'd you think?


----------



## DSLL (Sep 2, 2004)

theguynextdoor;598667 said:


> Haha yea. The front ones wore down on the outsides so fast because my front end needed all new ball joints and u joints. So i had all that done, new front pads and callipers and a new transmission. I need tires so bad, the truck shakes because they are so out of wack. Can't drive over 45 mph.


Ouch! Did you do any of that yourself?


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Gentlemen, the difference between a Load Range "D" tire vs "E" is not only carrying capacity, but sidewall rating and strength. That is also very important. I only run BFG Radial All Terrain T/A KO's for winter tires, 235-85-16, Load Range E on my Ford 1 Ton Pick Ups.


----------

